# SCHWINN S2 RiMs---Traintrack Question-Years ?



## 41OLDSTEED (Jun 18, 2012)

OK...When Did Schwinn S2 Rims start Using the Double Knurling...I'm Sure This has Been Asked Over and Over Before...But Looking just at the Schwinn Catalogs and Broschure's online They Don't show These very Good...I'm Wondering this as I Recently Picked up a 1949 Schwinn-Autocycle Phantom style frame and It has Rims that Are Wide and Flat and Kinda Look like the S2 but are Missing the Traintracks...Bendix Rear Hub too...I Bought a 1951 Ladies a few Years ago and It Did have the S2 Rims with the Double Knurling...So I'm Thinking Maybe 1950...?...Anyone....


----------



## hzqw2l (Jun 18, 2012)

*1948*

1948 was the first year for S-2 rims.   The first production run for the S-2 rims did not have the knurling so your bike could have this early S-2 rim type.


----------



## GenuineRides (Jun 18, 2012)

*S-2 from 1948*

For reference the '48 S-2's were stamped as shown, they just didn't have train tracks until '49.  Search closely for some trace of stamping on yours, if they are S-2's...great score!

GenuineRides


----------



## spoker (Jun 18, 2012)

*s-2 rims*

Early s-2 rims have tracks inside by the rim strips and were usually painted,AJ


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 18, 2012)

hzqw2l said:


> 1948 was the first year for S-2 rims.   The first production run for the S-2 rims did not have the knurling so your bike could have this early S-2 rim type.




Not to confuse matters but I thought a 1948 had drop center rims.


----------



## GenuineRides (Jun 18, 2012)

*Checked Catalog*

Looked through my 1948 Schwinn catalog and found descriptions for both enameld (painted) and chrome plated  S-2's.  And yes the tire side of the rim has tracks from the roller feeder wheels, similar to the outside, but again not until 1949.  Even the tire side of the '48's show feeder wheel marks, but not prominent serrated tracks.  I included pics.


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Jun 18, 2012)

*S-2*

No knurling, '48.  Double knurling as of '49.  Both are stamped s-2 and tubular (double walled).  Not tubular, possibly Lobdell as Schwinn used these also around this time.


----------



## 41OLDSTEED (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah...I cleaned 1 Rim off and Didn't see any makers mark or S2 Stamp...Does Lobdell have any Stamps...


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have the non knurled S-2 rims on my B-6.

I've never seen any rims with the Schwinn script as shown in the catalogue brochure.

Those would be very rare in my estimation.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jun 19, 2012)

*Painted s-2's?*

hopefully I'm not confusing anyone,  but what makes the painted s-2  rims special?   I got a set,  new departure skiptooth d in the back,  and a schwinn script front hub.  Thanks!


----------

